# Worried about Further Confusion this coming year...



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 7, 2014)

Having preregistered for FC 2015, and in light of recent current events, I am beginning to worry about this coming con.  With AC incurring a bomb threat, furry websites being DDoS'd, and MWFF incurring an actual gas attack, I worry that FC will suffer a similar attack, too.  After all, it is one of the top 3 largest furry conventions in the world.  I get the feeling that no matter how tight security becomes, someone will always find the backdoor.

I saw the incident at MWFF coming seven years ago.  The moment I started seeing people say "Yiff in Hell," I knew violence would be in our future.  I tried to warn everyone, but they did not listen.  With more and more people coming to know the right things about furries, haters are holding very tight to their beliefs and starting to use violence.  It is like how organized religion is losing steam and that is the reason for the violence in the Middle East.

I believe we can prevent violent attacks from happening at cons like FC, but how?


----------



## mcjoel (Dec 7, 2014)

Dont let these recent events scare you from going to cons the chances of someone carry out a big attack on a con are tiny.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 7, 2014)

Agreed. I don't think there's anything I can personally do, because I live so far away. But I plan to volunteer at Furry Migration 2015 and do my part there. Let's just hope everyone behaves and there are no nut jobs at FC...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 8, 2014)

Ive been going to FC for years and nothing like what you mentioned has ever happened. I highly doubt anything will happen. But if I see a suspicious dicknut I'll be damn sure to keep an eye on them and or report them.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 8, 2014)

You can't let something like this rule your life. If I did, I wouldn't have flown to China because of 9/11 and Tienanmen Square, I wouldn't go to NYC because of drugs and gangs, I wouldn't drive because of drunk drivers, or visit Boston because of the marathon bombing. I'm certainly not going to stop going to furry cons because of the chlorine thing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2014)

I like the idea of congoers being required to wear identifier badges (psychopath, manchild, etc.), if only it were possible.   Security checkpoints between areas are a viable option.


----------



## Troj (Dec 8, 2014)

In the end, you have to consider the risks and benefits associated with the actions you take, and then make your choices from there. We all choose certain risks in order to do and enjoy the things we care about.

My advice is, go to FC, but go well-prepared, well-informed, and with open eyes. When I'm in a strange place, I'll often scan for the available exits, and think about how I might access them in an emergency. I'll also consider where I might hide or where I could go in the event of a tornado, an earthquake, a tsunami, or an attack (depending on which, if any, are at all likely to occur where I am). When I'm in a strange place, I'll also typically sleep in clothes that I wouldn't mind wearing if I had to flee in the middle of the night, and I'll have a bag of personal supplies ready and reachable in the event that happens.

You might also consider packing a small first aid kit, too, if you're worried.

I wouldn't be too overly worried, though. I'm sure con staff will be extra-vigilant now, because they're probably just as concerned as you are.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 8, 2014)

I already take risks going to fur cons, lol.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 8, 2014)

Troj said:


> In the end, you have to consider the risks and benefits associated with the actions you take, and then make your choices from there. We all choose certain risks in order to do and enjoy the things we care about.
> 
> My advice is, go to FC, but go well-prepared, well-informed, and with open eyes. When I'm in a strange place, I'll often scan for the available exits, and think about how I might access them in an emergency. I'll also consider where I might hide or where I could go in the event of a tornado, an earthquake, a tsunami, or an attack (depending on which, if any, are at all likely to occur where I am). When I'm in a strange place, I'll also typically sleep in clothes that I wouldn't mind wearing if I had to flee in the middle of the night, and I'll have a bag of personal supplies ready and reachable in the event that happens.
> 
> ...



If I were head of security at the con, I would put security in the elevators and on every other landing of the stairwells.  I would especially secure the elevators because I can imagine an attacker using them to deliver a cloud of deadly gas down to a heavy crowd waiting for them.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 9, 2014)

Gushousekai195 said:


> I saw the incident at MWFF coming seven years ago.  The moment I started seeing people say "Yiff in Hell," I knew violence would be in our future.  I tried to warn everyone, but they did not listen.


 yeah right.


@Topic: If you never go to a con again, because some douchebag attacked one con, then the douchebag has won.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 10, 2014)

We should also have security dogs that can sniff out explosives and ammunition posted at every entrance to the hotel and convention center.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 10, 2014)

Makes you wonder how you function in life if one bad mix up is going to ruin everything for you. Then again, ducking out of a furry con is actually a good thing.... hmmmm...




You're right! You should be scared! CANCEL YOUR REGISTRATION!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 10, 2014)

Croconaw said:


> Makes you wonder how you function in life if one bad mix up is going to ruin everything for you. Then again, ducking out of a furry con is actually a good thing.... hmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See jorinda's reply.  Don't go to FC, the haters win.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 10, 2014)

Gushousekai195 said:


> See jorinda's reply.  Don't go to FC, the haters win.



OH NO! NOT THE HATERS! ANYTHING BUT THE HATERS GETTING A VICTORY IF YOU DON'T GO TO A FURRY CONVENTION! D:


----------



## jorinda (Dec 11, 2014)

Croconaw said:


> OH NO! NOT THE HATERS! ANYTHING BUT THE HATERS GETTING A VICTORY IF YOU DON'T GO TO A FURRY CONVENTION! D:



Well, here's what we can do to annoy the haters: We do not dare to attend furry cons anymore, so we'll attend EVERY FREAKING OTHER CON. Comic cons, ren fairs, scifi cons, steampunk cons,.....


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Dec 30, 2014)

Wherever there is a large gathering of people regarding a particular topic, there will always be few people who won't like it, or who will want to mess it up, or talk about how they want to mess it up. It's just a case of the "school bullies who never grew out of being a bully". They may have upgraded stink bombs, but they're still just ugly-hearted bullies. 

They're just jelly they don't have a fun convention to go to.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jan 2, 2015)

Gushouse, the tinfoil pic is spot on; you're being really paranoid. 
Did you know that people tend to be irrationally afriad of a very unlikely disaster happening again just because it happened recently? A few planes have been lost in the past year and people swear to never fly again, despite there being about _50, 000_ flights _every day_ that take off and land without a single person being harmed.

If you're scared, draw a circle for every big furry convention in the last five years and then a black circle for every time there has been an attack on one of them. See? Don't let fear rule your life.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> I already take risks going to fur cons, lol.



Con crud being the scariest :V


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 2, 2015)

paranoia paranoia everybody's coming to get me :V

Haters are going to hate. Nothing you can do about it. Enjoy your life.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 7, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Gushouse, the tinfoil pic is spot on; you're being really paranoid.
> Did you know that people tend to be irrationally afriad of a very unlikely disaster happening again just because it happened recently? A few planes have been lost in the past year and people swear to never fly again, despite there being about _50, 000_ flights _every day_ that take off and land without a single person being harmed.
> 
> If you're scared, draw a circle for every big furry convention in the last five years and then a black circle for every time there has been an attack on one of them. See? Don't let fear rule your life.



MWFF 2014 was the first furry convention to suffer one of these kinds of attacks: ones that could potentially have killed many brilliant and imaginative people.  What happened at MWFF 2014 could be just the beginning.


----------



## Zop (Jan 7, 2015)

Can't you guys just hide gas masks in your fursuits? They already look pretty heavy as is, so it shouldn't be much extra space.

You could even integrate bulletproof armor into fursuits. Become superheroes or w/e.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Jan 7, 2015)

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean that they aren't really out there to get you. 

With that said, I'll see all ya'll FurFags at FurCon! Those that aren't afraid to go, that is.


----------



## nibbler125 (Jan 11, 2015)

I would like to point out the fact that until they catch whoever did the gas attack we will not know their motive. Right now everyone assumes that it was a hater of the fandom but there are so many more possible motives ranging from someone that is disgruntled to just somebody that tried pulling a prank and had no idea the reciprocation. But seriously guys... Bomb sniffing dogs, checkpoints and bullet proof fursuits? This is getting pretty ridiculous.


----------

